# Humalog burning?



## LiseBrown (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am now 28+3, I was diagnosed with GD at 6 weeks preg. I definitely didnt have diabetes before, just unlucky :/

So far I have managed ok, solely on diet until a few weeks ago, my fastings have always been a problem, and at around 20 weeks were getting too high, we played with Metformin and Metformin SR for weeks, until giving up as I had awful side affects. I've been on insulin since 24 weeks. 

I take Humalin I before bed, which I am doing ok with, and recently started Humalog in the day, at the moment just with afternoon snack as I'm not coming down in time for dinner, and last week it was suggested I try it with some cereal so I can have something different for breakfast  (Sooooo sick of eggs & bacon!)

I am only taking 3-4 units, but it burns like hell when I inject? This never happens with the Humalin I. Its burning so much I'm avoiding my snack in the afternoon so I dont have to use it, and I gave up on cereal, after 1 try as I was still 9.2 an hour later  I thought it might be my technique, but pretty sure its not now. Is it just normal?

Finding pregnancy hard now, and feeling rather fed up of everything at the moment. 

First growth scan tomorrow, so I will of course ask my diabetes team about the burning when I am there too.

Lise x


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2014)

There's no reason why you can't use Novorapid or Apidra alongside Humulin I but there again perhaps it would be better to change both.

I don't recall having heard anyone say Humalog stings - which doesn't mean it never does of course.

Low carb breakfasts?  See if you fancy anything on  the following link - one preg lady's husband used to cook her strawberry omelettes which she had with cream - scrummy!

http://79.170.42.2/diabetes-support.org.uk/diabetesforum/index.php/board,14.0.html

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/forum/Blah.pl?b-RecBreak/


----------

